# Mail Order Husbands... Order Yours Today!



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

MailOrderHusbands.Net: Internet Matrimony - Propose Today!





*Name:* *Doublebase*
I am a bit of a paradox. I am a very laid-back man who is also an insatiable adrenaline junkie. I live for the moment... work hard, play hard, and can then chill with the best of 'em. As a 25 year old balding with man yellow teeth I'm in a hurry to find love. 
*Location:* PA, USA









*Name:* *Big Dyl* 
My name is Dyl. My parents are kicking me out after December and I'd like to meet a woman with a lot of money so we can have fun. I like women between 18-45, but would consider older if we do not have to touch a lot. *Location:* MARYLAND, U.S.A.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

*Name:* *NordicNacho*
(Translated from Spanish) Those who find ugly meanings in beautiful things are corrupt without being charming. This is a fault. Those who find beautiful meanings in beautiful things are the cultivated. For these there is hope... *Location: *Mexico but soon jumping the border.


 








*Name:* *Albob*
I deal in reality...and the reality is that I'm ready for love. I can chop lots of wood and can even climb a greased pole. I keep in shape by chasing chickens around my back yard. I keep my self clean and take baths weekly. 
*Location:* Vegas, U.S.A.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

*Name:* *God Hand*
It aint official or nuthin but the ladies used to call me Dr Love. After a string of bad luck, I'm looking a get me a good woman who's got some dough. 
*Location:* Southside Chicago, USA






*Name:* *Veiope *
Ladies, I have a lot of love to give. I will be starting a new life shortly and want you to be part of it. I am very romantic and in very good condition,.. but I won't be available for about 18 months, but I'm happy to write letters. I'm up for parole next month, so I'm hoping to be available sooner. *Location:* Brazil


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice selections..


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jul 18, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex

I'm a steal!


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Nordic Nacho had me busting up!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> Fetusaurus Rex
> 
> I'm a steal!


I demand a refund!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jul 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I demand a refund!




damnit, fine you are used goods anyway


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2007)

Woohoo, that's a damn fine selection!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 18, 2007)

Awesome! I rate this thread a 5 out of 5.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Keep em coming....its good stuff.


----------



## TCAP28 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good one indeed.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

that has got to be a joke


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 18, 2007)

thats right. stick around long enough and you will get to know the regulars and the nerosis we each carry


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2007)

more more more!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2010)

Good times......


----------



## FMJ (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow.. sorry I missed that one!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 9, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> MailOrderHusbands.Net: Internet Matrimony - Propose Today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2010)

*Name:* *Patrick Bateman*  AKA Foreman
I'm definitely a classic romantic. I like a candlelight dinner, some quiet background music, and a couple hits of ether. I prefer a woman that has insurance and a car would be great as I need to make the occasional trip to Mexico to pick up "souvenirs". 
*Location:* Arizona, U.S.A.


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> MailOrderHusbands.Net: Internet Matrimony - Propose Today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh man, the yellow teeth. Classic.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 9, 2010)

man i hope they are kidding...


----------



## maniclion (Feb 9, 2010)

The Situation said:


> man i hope they are kidding...



These guys are 100% legit, watch out they might steal your woman....


----------



## FMJ (Feb 9, 2010)

maniclion said:


> These guys are 100% legit, watch out they might steal your woman....


 
Really??  If you really think there's a chance I'll get her over here.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 9, 2010)

maniclion said:


> These guys are 100% legit, watch out they might steal your woman....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 9, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Really??  If you really think there's a chance I'll get her over here.


 
I hear ya on that could save me $$$$


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2010)

fufu said:


> Oh man, the yellow teeth. Classic.


I lost that picture of him with his yellow teeth, I did a search and all I found were the Topolo and MYK jokes about the yellow teeth, I think he still hates me for it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 9, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> *Name:* *NordicNacho*
> (Translated from Spanish) Those who find ugly meanings in beautiful things are corrupt without being charming. This is a fault. Those who find beautiful meanings in beautiful things are the cultivated. For these there is hope... *Location: *Mexico but soon jumping the border.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now they are winners at the game of life...


----------

